

Redbox's machines take on Netflix's red envelopes - kungfudoi
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/ap/20090622/ap_on_hi_te/us_tec_netflix_s_nemesis

======
Tichy
I've been wondering why there are no pizza delivery services that also deliver
movies. But then it seemed backwards to consider physical delivery of movies
anyway.

